# New Camera



## FLATSDADDY (Mar 25, 2008)

I finally pulled the trigger and update my old Canon Rebel 6 MP camera for a new camera.

I went ahead and bought a Canon 5D Mark III. This new camera has a full frame sensor, has 22.3MP, and I also got a 24-105 mm wide angle lens. This particular model doesn't have a built in flash, but I have a hot shoe flash that still works pretty well. 

I have taken a few pictures indoors, at night, with low lighting and the camera high ISO range makes up for low and poor lighting relatively well and with low noise.

I have read some pretty good reviews about this camera but have yet to put it through its paces. 

If any fellow 2coolers have any experience with this camera or lens, please be kind and share any info, tips or advice with me. I would really appreciate it.

Thanks.

P.S. 

I will post some pics as soon I as get a chance to get out and take some good pics.


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Whewww! Talk about an upgrade!!!!!! The 5dIII is on my list, just cant justify the price tag right now! But I drool just thinking about it!
I have heard mixed reviews on the 24-105mm, and like all things you have to take it with a grain of salt. Research enough on the internet and you can drive yourself crazy! Play with it, learn to use it and if it doesnt fit your needs you can always resell an L lens fairly quickly!

Post some pics, cant wait to see em!


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Congrats on the upgrade, I like the 24-105 on a full frame. Great walk around, everyday lens and 24mm is pretty wide on a full frame camera,. since 17mm is about as wide as you can go without issues.
If I need to shoot indoors, low light the 5D is the one I grab. Very good performance at higher ISOs.


----------



## FLATSDADDY (Mar 25, 2008)

I got some pics I took with old Camera during summer road trips with the kids.

Again, old camera was an 6 MP camera with a 'copped' sensor. I only used a UV filter on a 22-80 mm, and a 70-200 mm lens. 
Glassware wasn't anything close to mid or high end. And perhaps worse of all was that I didn't have the sense of using a tripod or at least a stick to stabilize camera during shots.

The old camera AF is primitive at best.

Still managed some descent shots of kids running around exploring some interesting sites.


----------



## FLATSDADDY (Mar 25, 2008)

A few more old pics...


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

Great shots with the old camera, where are the third and second to last pictures taken at?


----------



## Classic73Montauk (May 2, 2010)

Congratulations!!

Just one thing to be aware of, when you start getting higher into the MP's , you need to make sure you have good technique, and decent glass. 

Many people are perplexed and disappointed when they upgrade their bodies only to see poor quality pics due to bad technique/cheap glass. It becomes much more noticable at the higher resolutions. 

I made the jump from DX to FX about a year ago and I am loving it. I do miss the extra reach the DX gave me, but I am an addict and use that as an excuse to buy bigger/better lenses:biggrin:


----------



## FLATSDADDY (Mar 25, 2008)

fwoodwader said:


> Great shots with the old camera, where are the third and second to last pictures taken at?


Thanks.
Those pics were taken at a meteor crater 40 miles east of Flagstaff, AZ on I-40.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice pics!


----------



## histprof (Oct 30, 2011)

Very nice and congratulations on the new rig. If the eye that you show on the old rig is any indication, you will have many happy times with the new one. Great shots.

X2 on the comments about using good glass above. The sensor in the 5DIII will find the flaws in the cheap glass. It would be a good idea to have a chat with your homeowner's insurance agent... This hobby will get spendy in a hurry.

As for the pics from the old DRebel... That camera still amazes me. Canon is funny. They occasionally release a camera that has it all going on. Then, they back off and a few are not so good. The original DReb and the Rebel XT that followed it are still really good cameras if you can work in the limitations of ISO 800 or so. I have considered upgrading my Rebel XT several times, but I keep realizing that I am still not able to push the limits of that camera. My skills give out before I run out of camera  I also got distracted when I found an old Elan 7 new in the box on ebay for $25. I have gone back to shooting my full frame on film. I love it.


----------



## cajunautoxer (Aug 10, 2011)

I went from a XT to a 7D a couple yrs ago. I love the 24-105 as my walk around lens


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I love my 5d mk III. I have found however, that I get very dark corners at the 24mm and expecially with any filter over lens when shooting wide. Took a while to figure out what was happening. Othwise, great set up. Video is just as awsome although no auto focus on video. I make up for it using alerature settings for a wider range of focus.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

I've been shooting with one since shortly after they came out. Mostly sports, and it has better low light performance and AF than my 1DIV. I think you will be very happy with it.


----------



## FLATSDADDY (Mar 25, 2008)

*Talk with insurance agent*

'It would be a good idea to have a chat with your homeowner's insurance agent... This hobby will get spendy in a hurry.'

Thanks for the tip.

I did have a talk with our insurance agent. I realized that over the years we have accumulated 'stuff' that we had not made sure our insurance would properly cover in the event of catastrophic loss.

Several guns, a 'telescope', a concert grand piano, and now the photography 'hobby' stuff.

Thanks for the advice.


----------

